# Um.... Please Help Me On This.



## JustAnotherRatLuver123456 (Jan 28, 2007)

I just got my rat BB yesterday at PetSmart for $10 and now I just feel different. Every time I hold her I feel like she will bite me. Every time she is coming toward my hand when I am giving her a treat, I just end up dropping it because I fel like she will bite me. I am new to having small pets like this, so you can understand why I feel this way. My question to you is, how long will it take her to get used to me and my mom, and will my dogs ever stop barking at her? 
Please help me,
A new rat owner,
RatLuver


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

The only way BB will be able to get use to you is if you hold her and play with her. Let her know that you are not going to hurt her. It takes time. Some rats take longer than others...its BB's decision really. Hehe Don't worry she will get use to you. I'm not sure about the dog LOL My BF just got a puppy and he really didnt notice the rats at first and when he did, he barked a couple times then ignored then afterwards. I'm sure your dog will eventually get bored of them and leave them alone. Just make sure that you don't let the dog and the rats together, you don't want your pup to think BB is a chew toy.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Sounds like you need to get used to her! xD

Just start out by petting her gently on her rump(don't move your hand in from above cause it tends to freak them out which might startle you as well) and work up to holding her and whatnot.


What kind of dogs do you have? If they're of the small breed, or the ratting breed, you'll have to have a proffesional trainer come in and work with the dogs. Regardless of the breed, if they're barking at the rat it should be obvious to keep the dogs away from the rat(and not the other way around or you'll make the dog think the rat is in the wrong).


----------



## ratlover122 (Jan 28, 2007)

Just like vixie and jennielove said, work with her, there are many places around the forums where people consult (intelligent word, 10 points!yess!) this problem and have suggested many different ways to get they're trust and to help you learn to trust them.


----------



## cupids_cuties (Jan 7, 2007)

ive owned rats for 7 years now and hav never been bitten. even when some of my rats have mistaken my fingers for food, the second their teeth touch my skin they stop. even my less friendly male i had 2 yrs agoi nvr bit me. i dont think you have anything to worry about, generally i dont trust hamsters, mice, rabbits and the like, but rats are truly unique when it comes to rodents
and a good way to get your rat used to eating from your hand is to put the food on your palm. that way she cant mistakenly bite you(which im sure she wouldnt n e ways) and it can get you used to her eating around your hand


----------



## tasha (Oct 16, 2006)

I was very scared of my rats when we first got them, I always made my husband take them out of the cage and hand them to me because I was afraid they'd bite. Turns out they have NEVER bitten me except by accident, when they missed the treat in my hand or thought my hand was a treat! Plus, the bite doesn't hurt at all. It's just startling. All it took for me was regularly holding them and forcing myself to be brave and just take them out and hold them myself. And now we're best friends.

As for the dog.. my best suggestion would be to not let there be more than one dog at a time with the rat. Let the rat and dog be one on one cause if one dog is barking the other tends to follow suit which just makes everybody nervous.


----------



## Psykotik (Feb 3, 2007)

My grim dosnt bite, and my reaper only nibbles... if they do, im guessing its more so playful, or ur hands smell like food


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

justanotherratlover is bb any better with you now??


----------



## JustAnotherRatLuver123456 (Jan 28, 2007)

actually, I got a new rat, actually, 2 new rats and got rid of BB, I got 2 baby female rats now.


----------

